# The original Dark Knight, says good night.



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 10, 2017)

Always liked Adam West. Rest in Peace, Batman.

Adam West, who played Batman in 1960s TV series, dies at 88


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 10, 2017)

Rest in Peace Cape Crusader


----------



## policemedic (Jun 10, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## digrar (Jun 11, 2017)

I thought that was an indicator that Burt Ward was dead too, just checked, he's not.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 12, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## CQB (Jun 13, 2017)

THWOK!


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 13, 2017)

I remember watching old Batman episodes on Nick at Night with my mom, but I have to say I really know the man from his work on "Family Guy"- funny how each generation remembers people differently. He really had a great sense of humor about himself.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 13, 2017)

I was never much of a fan of the origional TV show. He did set the stage for the character

Rest In God's Own Peace, Mr. West.


----------



## Dame (Jun 13, 2017)

Worked right up to the end. We saw him at Comic-Con in San Diego one year and he was going to be at Amazing Las Vegas Comic Con this month. That man was booked solid.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (Jun 13, 2017)

I feel I would be remiss if I did not post here.  

RIP to the original Dark Knight.


----------



## Dame (Jun 15, 2017)

Thought this was cool.

*Bat-signal to glow at L.A. City Hall in honor of 'Batman' actor Adam West*





Bat-signal to glow at L.A. City Hall in honor of 'Batman' actor Adam West


----------

